# Winter 2017 in Benidorm



## Deleted member 23433 (Mar 18, 2016)

We are making plans to spend Feb to April 2017 in Benidorm but would prefer to stay on a site.
Can any of you guys  help us with choosing a campsite. We would like to be close to Levante Beach and all the shops. 
Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated as we are new to this. 
Karen & Adrian


----------



## rockape (Mar 18, 2016)

Try Camping Benisol, 2 pools and the usual stuff, bus stop right outside for town and Altea, ive heard bad reports of Camping Roco and I found them to be expensive  so never bothered. There are some nearer to the beach but they are shite.


----------



## ian and wendy (Mar 18, 2016)

We stayed at Benisol in Early December. Quite a few friendly ex pats living there. Its about a 10 minute walk to the beach. The older shower block is better than the new environmental friendly new one.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 18, 2016)

La Torreta is the nearest.  Pitches are quite small and depending on where you are the noise from Benidorm Palace in early hours not good.

Will be in Raco next week for the third year in a row so forget about unfounded reports. Price is compatible with others as you get a deal for over 31 days

Will not comment on other sites a I have no experience of them.  All I would say is they are a bit further out.

Camping Benidorm was the cheapest.


----------



## wanderlust51 (Jun 27, 2016)

TheCoggins said:


> We are making plans to spend Feb to April 2017 in Benidorm but would prefer to stay on a site.
> Can any of you guys  help us with choosing a campsite. We would like to be close to Levante Beach and all the shops.
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated as we are new to this.
> Karen & Adrian



Stayed at campingbenidorm this year,called in to do the washing,stayed the week 80 euros,don't do campsites but was surprised that we stayed a week but that was enough,nice pool as well,worth a look,met a couple who had been there for 7 weeks


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 27, 2016)

Static Camper said:


> Not worth camping in Spain in the winter months you can get a long term rent on an apartment for peanuts cheaper than the gulags ��



That's what we did last winter and we are doing it again this winter in the same apartment block. However, we do like Raco. We'll leave the UK in early September and will take two months to get to Benidorm, taking the apartment from 1st November to 31st march. Not peanuts, but you do get what you pay for. It also has two secure parking spaces inside the building, so we'll park up Hugo and I'll come home via Easyjet and get my little toy car to play with. Jan doesn't know that bit yet!
John


----------



## tidewatcher (Jun 28, 2016)

*Espania*



Static Camper said:


> Not worth camping in Spain in the winter months you can get a long term rent on an apartment for peanuts cheaper than the gulags



Easiest by far, also last year we managed to hire a (as it happens brand new) car for thirty days for thirty euro..... Not found a deal like that as yet for 17 though. It is also worth remembering that Spain is still Northern Europe in winter and can be cold and sometimes very windy. Still majors on blue skies though..


----------



## Jumper_C (Jun 28, 2016)

We stayed on camping benidorm.  By most spanish standards it had nice pitches. Pool bar restaurant. Bar is run by english couple. Very friendly and much cheaper than the other sites although on same road as all the others.  Very friendly mostly British on site. Bus stop right outside site.


----------



## Trish1997 (Jun 28, 2016)

How do you find these cheap apartment. I want to fly out for the winter and hire a car as well.


----------



## carol (Jun 28, 2016)

If you're going to pay to stay somewhere why Benidorm particularly? Serious question btw!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 28, 2016)

carol said:


> If you're going to pay to stay somewhere why Benidorm particularly? Serious question btw!



Great night life, uncontaminated by the riff-raff in the winter. Raco is only €16/night if you book in  for a month. Very  cheap to eat or drink out: a half litre of 5% local lager is under a pound, a three  course Chinese meal of acceptable quality is €7.95 each - that includes a 1/2 bottle of wine! Plenty of local sights to see: lots of markets; quiet, smooth, open roads; need I go on? BTW the TV series tries very hard to paint Benidorm in a poor light.
We are currently in Ford, near Arundel. The Ship and Anchor Marina Campsite has a pub - it was closed yesterday. There is a marina. but it is virtually derelict, and the campsite owner is a control freak! No bar, no night life, no bus to Arundel, £23/night, and 50p for a shower. Give us Benidorm any day of the week!
Janet and John


----------



## Trish1997 (Jun 28, 2016)

siimplyloco said:


> Great night life, uncontaminated by the riff-raff in the winter. Raco is only €16/night if you book in  for a month. Very  cheap to eat or drink out: a half litre of 5% local lager is under a pound, a three  course Chinese meal of acceptable quality is €7.95 each - that includes a 1/2 bottle of wine! Plenty of local sights to see: lots of markets; quiet, smooth, open roads; need I go on? BTW the TV series tries very hard to paint Benidorm in a poor light.
> We are currently in Ford, near Arundel. The Ship and Anchor Marina Campsite has a pub - it was closed yesterday. There is a marina. but it is virtually derelict, and the campsite owner is a control freak! No bar, no night life, no bus to Arundel, £23/night, and 50p for a shower. Give us Benidorm any day of the week!
> Janet and John



I agree,love or hate benidorm, we love it,  plenty to do, reasonably prices campsites, plenty of sun,sea and sangria!
Not rip off merchants charging that for a wet and soggy field with no toilets or showers, currently paying £14 for a cc club site with no toilet block.


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 28, 2016)

We stayed at Cap Blanc in Altea 2015/16 a great site on the beach but no pool,toilets a little dated but very clean with hot showers and they are cleaned every day including Christmas and New Years Day, it has a great bar on the front of the site with good food and Music Christmas & New Year Party's.
You can not book in advance and they take ACSI card and there is always a nice international group of people staying their over the winter at a cheaper long term rate with electric and free Wi-Fi included in the price.
The beach is stoney but runs for about a mile to the old town,or there is a smaller campsite along the front with sea views but it looked two cramped for us.

Snowbirds.






TheCoggins said:


> We are making plans to spend Feb to April 2017 in Benidorm but would prefer to stay on a site.
> Can any of you guys  help us with choosing a campsite. We would like to be close to Levante Beach and all the shops.
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated as we are new to this.
> Karen & Adrian


----------



## carol (Jun 28, 2016)

Quite fancy spending Christmas in Spain, winter even, though my van is too small to live in for too long...managed 7 weeks away this winter. It was a glorious feeling having the sun in March!


----------



## Trish1997 (Jul 6, 2016)

We have a van but we are thinking of flying there, even somewhere else for the winter. Saves all that driving. I hate that in between bit getting there.


----------

